# Lizards > General Geckos >  Mother tokay and her baby.

## jmugleston

IMG_0171 copy by gbserpentarium, on Flickr

----------

_BumbleB_ (03-23-2015),John1982 (03-27-2015),panicitspulse (03-29-2015),PitOnTheProwl (03-24-2015),_Reinz_ (03-30-2015),_Sirensong26_ (03-23-2015),Syfaio (03-27-2015)

----------


## Fraido

Oh gosh that has got to be one of the cutest things ever.

----------

Black Hills Reptiles (03-23-2015)

----------


## dr del

Cracking picture.  :Very Happy: 

So they don't eat the babies if they are left in?

----------


## jmugleston

> Cracking picture. 
> 
> So they don't eat the babies if they are left in?


Nope.  The parents will stand guard over the eggs and young.

----------

dr del (03-22-2015)

----------


## anicatgirl

Awww this is so cute

----------


## Black Hills Reptiles

Super cute!

----------


## Sauzo

Wow you can hold that Tokay??! The one I had was Satan's spawn. I had to use a dowel stick to move him when I cleaned his cage. He was one angry Tokay. He would decimate anything you put in the cage, crickets, roaches, pinkie mice, fingers  :Razz:  That is a cute picture though.

----------


## Boomerang

Yeah I've never known a docile Tokay

----------


## Miranda2

I love tokays, awesome pic.

----------


## jmugleston

> Yeah I've never known a docile Tokay





> Wow you can hold that Tokay??! The one I had was Satan's spawn. I had to use a dowel stick to move him when I cleaned his cage. He was one angry Tokay. He would decimate anything you put in the cage, crickets, roaches, pinkie mice, fingers  That is a cute picture though.


This one and her offspring all seem to be even tempered.  I have pics of my kid holding them.  With work they can be just as calm as the other more common "pet" geckos.  The WC sickly ones in the pet stores have been through a lot so it's no wonder they hate the world.  CB babies are the way to go.

----------

panicitspulse (03-29-2015)

----------


## Fraido

I seriously cannot get over this cuteness.

----------

_jmugleston_ (03-25-2015),panicitspulse (03-29-2015)

----------


## Sama

So cute!

----------

panicitspulse (03-29-2015)

----------


## Running Elk

> This one and her offspring all seem to be even tempered.  I have pics of my kid holding them.  With work they can be just as calm as the other more common "pet" geckos.  The WC sickly ones in the pet stores have been through a lot so it's no wonder they hate the world.  CB babies are the way to go.


I had a CB tokay a long time ago and I definately noticed this. Mine was also "even tempered".

----------


## John1982

> This one and her offspring all seem to be even tempered.  I have pics of my kid holding them.  With work they can be just as calm as the other more common "pet" geckos.  The WC sickly ones in the pet stores have been through a lot so it's no wonder they hate the world.  CB babies are the way to go.


When I saw the picture I was wondering why you weren't bleeding.  :Good Job:

----------


## panicitspulse

Wow she is amazing! Congratulations on a beautiful baby also

----------


## Sauzo

Mine was probably was WC as I had it probably close to 25 years ago or a little more. It was healthy and fat and full of piss and vinegar, just hated anything living lol. I gave it a pinkie mouse once as a treat and it ran down the glass, jumped on the ground, grabbed the pinkie mouse, bit its head off, swallowed the head and ran back up the glass and behind his rock......and left the body on the floor. I ended up having to throw it out and clean up the blood, that gecko was hardcore  :Rage:

----------


## panicitspulse

Where can I get such a sweet one like that? I have been thinking about it but all iv seen have been very mean lol

----------


## jmugleston

I'll have CB babies available again in just a few months.

----------


## Fraido

Oh my, so tempting....

----------

